# Viper 5901 on 2009 Escalade



## jgos929 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a few questions. I have a 2009 Escalade with the Viper 5901 alarm and remote start. For some reason when I disarm it sometimes it sets off the stock alarm and the horn will start honking. I was told the module just had to be reflashed or something but now after that it is doing it again. And 2nd on my escalade before the alarm install when I used the stock remote start it would turn on my climate control even if it was turned off after I was driving it prior. I repeat on the 2009 Escalade your climate control does not have to be on and set to auto before you turn the car off. If you remote start the climate control automatically comes on and adjust itself based off a thermometer on the dash where the automatic headlight sensor is, then when you insert the key and turn it to on the climate control will turn off and you have to turn it back on and set it where you want it. Now with the viper remote start I have to set my climate control to auto and leave it on before I turn the car off and arm it. In TX it can be in the 90s during the day and in the 40s in the morning. If I'm running the ac at the end of the day I don't want to have to set my climate control to heat when I get home so it will get warm in the morning. IMO that defeats the whole purpose of having remote start. Why can't the viper module work with the stock Cadillac remote start features? I had my install done at Earmark and these guys are supposed to be th authority on this stuff. Also my Escalade has approach lights under the side mirrors that no longer come on at night when I disarm it. Also the headlights dont come on anymore at night when I disarm it either. 

Anybody got any ideas???


----------



## Jbeckers (Jun 24, 2011)

the problem with the factory alarm going off when the viper alarm gets disarmed sounds to me that the Factory Disarm wire on your viper module is not connected or a weak connection. *note im not an expert with viper but have installed a few viper alarms and found one time were that was the case. and since the factory alarm does not disarm and your doors unlock it will trigger your factory alarm. that would be my take on that. You can take your car back and have them look at that, or check it yourself. You can find that info on Stereo, Alarm, Remote Starter, Cruise Control, Navigation Wiring
and your viper install guide. 
And with the second questions with the climate control. are you using your viper remote start or your factory remote start. Because that will make a difference


----------



## jgos929 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jbeckers said:


> the problem with the factory alarm going off when the viper alarm gets disarmed sounds to me that the Factory Disarm wire on your viper module is not connected or a weak connection. *note im not an expert with viper but have installed a few viper alarms and found one time were that was the case. and since the factory alarm does not disarm and your doors unlock it will trigger your factory alarm. that would be my take on that. You can take your car back and have them look at that, or check it yourself. You can find that info on Stereo, Alarm, Remote Starter, Cruise Control, Navigation Wiring
> and your viper install guide.
> And with the second questions with the climate control. are you using your viper remote start or your factory remote start. Because that will make a difference


I'm using the Viper remote start. I was told I had to because the viper system "cant talk to" the factory remote starter.


----------

